# Has your dog ever rolled off the bed?



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Various of my dogs have fallen off the bed over the years, but none was ever hurt.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, and I am afraid I was less than sympathetic as I was laughing too hard! I did feel badly for the Pug though, as she is so little it was a long way down for her.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Mine have rolled out of bed before. Nobody has ever been hurt. They usually get up with a surprised look on their face, shake themselves off and climb back up in to bed.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

THe question my dog is 4 years old will it ever quit falling off the bed? We have three sleeping with us and Laurel is so uncoordinated that at least once a month she falls off. You get the same stupid stare out of her like what just happened. I just look at her and roll over and go back to sleep.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh yah, all the time. They just shake and jump back up. After I stop laughing.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, all the time with a stunning look on their face.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Madison always sleeps with us, usually at the foot of the bed and no problem. A few weeks ago I was away so she slept on my side and was all stretched out. One nite my husband is awoken to a loud thud - she fell off the bed!! She had twice the room she usually has so don't know how she managed that one. Our bed is fairly low to the ground so she was fine, just a little startled I think.

p.s. Goldilocks - your Goldens are beautiful!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama falls off the bed all the time and looks surprised everytime. I now keep their dog beds on the side of the bed, so they land on that instead of the hardwood floor. Beau now sleeps on the floor because he fell off the bed during a seizure and he didnt get hurt either but it scared me to bad that he could have done damage to his mouth during it. He didnt even come out of the seizure when he fell. Showed me how strong they are.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

yes. One Night My First Irish Sett, Red, Fell Off The Bed And E Was So Embarassed He Would Not Look At Me When He Got Back On The Bed--even Turned His Back To Me. I Was Caloling His Name And He Wouldn't Even Look A Me. It Was S Funny

and My Hunter Fell Off Al The Time. One Night I Was Sitting Up In Bed Working Crossword Puzzle And His Rear Ended Started To Slide Off. He Never Battled The Fall, Never Tried To Get His Feet Under Him, Just Watched My Face As He Totally Slid Off. It Wan't Long After That That He Learned If He Slept Up On My Piloow, If He Rolled, He Either Ended Up Against The Headboard Of On My Head. And He Slept Like For A Long Time. I Just Scrunched Down. But Eventully He Got To Where He Wa Not Falling Off. If Any Others Eve Fell Off It Was While I Was Sleeping, N Ot Working A Puzzle, And I Didn't Know They Fell.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Not only have mine fallen off the bed (no injuries) they have all gotten stuck underneath the bed too! I guess my dogs have a good sense about them because they don't usually do either more than once! Teddi has this knack though of laying with her legs against us and pushing. She probably will push her self right off again. I worry about her now because of her hip replacement. I can not risk that having a problem. Man this little dog tests me. She tries something then looks at me as if to say "hee hee". Stinker!


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes, in fact, the other night all 3 wanted up on the bed at the same time in the middle of the night. One was WAY too close to the edge and I could not fall back asleep because of it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Each of mine fell off a few times as they were learning about gravity (however dogs do that) and now do not fall anymore. No one was ever hurt at all.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn has fallen off the settee numerous times, but he never stays still on the bed long enough to fall off. He is one male i do not want to share a bed with.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

yep, same here...each of the girls has fallen off while sleeping...the only thing hurt was their pride....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sawyer has fallen out of bed a couple times but that was due to playing with Geddy and not watching how close he was to the edge! and yes I'm afraid I laugh... every time!!

But neither of my two have ever fallen out of bed while sleeping. They are firmly planted and barely move... unless THEY decide to haha!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine haven't fallen off the bed (aren't allowed up much) but they have rolled off the couch!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes mine have and its the look on their face as much to say who pushed me


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, Tucker has fallen off the bed twice. I get very nervous until he jumps back up and once he does I have to chuckle a bit.


----------



## ErinJ (Jun 19, 2008)

lol, this thread is making me chuckle just remembering the stunned face Coop makes when he rolls off the couch. I also have a hard time being sympathetic through my tears (of laughter!)


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Cody used to fall off the bed all the time! He had the embarrassed face too! So sweet. Ollie has fallen twice so far (only 4 month old) with no injuries. I guess they know how to fall. We did put two big dog beds along the sides of the bed just in case  I wish I could capture the moment with my camera...that face is just priceless!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, when she's not trying to push one of us off the bed so she can steal our spot.


----------

